# Ruger



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Ive been thinking off getting a coyote/ deer setup so im decided on the ruger MK2 but cant decide what model of the MK2 to get ... like them all what would you guys preferr..

Open to any other gun suggestions.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

.243 or 25-06.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

MossyMO said:


> .243 or 25-06.


Agreed, mine would be SS/Syn.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

EITHER OR BOTH.if i had money and i cant buy /own a gun till im 18.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I have always been a huge fan of the Ruger M77 Rifles and have had my share of them over the years. With that said I have become quite fond of the new style Ruger Synthetic Stock they replaced the old style with a few years ago.

My vote would be for the Ruger KM77RFP MKII (Stainless-Synthetic) chambered for the .243 Winchester. This is a 22" sporter weight rifle and should fill the bill quite nicely for Coyotes up to Whitetail Deer with the proper loads / bullets.

Larry


----------



## bigoledude (Aug 25, 2007)

I had two M77's in .243 before Katrina destroyed them. One had a Timney trigger and was fabulous. The other one had the trigger worked with a smooth stone and, that turned it into a very fine trigger.

The "smithy" who did the job was surprised himself, with the improvement accomplished with polishing only. It was his first attempt at "tuning" a Ruger trigger.

Both Rugers shot as well or better, than any rifle I owned. And, all of my other rifles had cost considerably more.

I have, since the storm, bought a couple of Savage rifles. The new "Accutrigger" is absolutely phenomenal! If I were fixin to buy a rifle, I'd have to consider the Savage along with those fine Rugers.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

As a manufacturer I would bet soon Ruger will compete with an adjustable trigger. I have 3 - M77's, 2 - .223's and a .270, all are very fine rifles.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

doesnt the "hawkeye" have an adjustable trigger? or is just supposed to be a better factory job? i havnt read up on them yet.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I brought my ruger .223 to the gunsmith at gander Mt. the other day to get my trigger adjusted, and too my suprise they couldn't adjust it, they could replace the trigger with an adjustable one for $150. I got the new trigger and had adjusted to 2.5 lbs and brought it to the range this morning and I was shooting bullet holes inside of bullet holes at 200 yards, well worth it my opinon. I would recommend a ruger to anyone. I will try to post pics on here if I can figure it out

:beer:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LeviM said:


> I brought my ruger .223 to the gunsmith at gander Mt. the other day to get my trigger adjusted, and too my suprise they couldn't adjust it, they could replace the trigger with an adjustable one for $150. I got the new trigger and had adjusted to 2.5 lbs and brought it to the range this morning and I was shooting bullet holes inside of bullet holes at 200 yards, well worth it my opinon. I would recommend a ruger to anyone. I will try to post pics on here if I can figure it out
> 
> :beer:


Levi do you have pics of those targets? That would be impressive to view.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I do, I gotta figure out how to do it later today or tonight when I get some extra time


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I put mine on I think villagephotos and then just copy the URL in here and it puts them in. I shrink them down using Clickpic first.


----------

